
Ask HN: Aging, mediocre programmer seeks fellow technical-minded individuals - dennis_jeeves
Very soon ageism will catch up with me and I&#x27;ll be unemployed. ( I&#x27;m in my forties). I&#x27;m smart enough to do most business related software development but mediocre enough that I won&#x27;t be hired by the likes of Google.<p>As they say, most technical work or any work that requires deep focused thinking is generally a race to the bottom. I see great potential if programmers&#x2F;technical&#x2F;above average minded people are willing to put aside their overly individualist and reclusive tendencies, and start realistically co-operating. I&#x27;ll like to get in touch with fellow technical minded individuals who have realized this, and who want to hash out ideas for any mutual co-operation. I have nothing concrete in mind yet, but I can be reasonably sure that I&#x27;m not looking for software related ideas. I can also be reasonably sure that if I do not take any steps now I&#x27;m going to be a, unemployed bum in a years.<p>A starting point could be some online forum where ideas&#x2F;views can be exchanged. It must me emphasized that this post is not a solicitation for money. Money might be involved but only at a significantly later stage. Email: dennis_jeeves-1((at))yahoo.com<p>-------------------------------------------------------------------------<p>p.s - I have had a few emails to my previous similar posts. In addition to emailing me I suggest that you also respond to my post here. It lets readers know that there are people in similar situations and that their problems (of ageism&#x2F;jobs) are not unique.
======
mingodad
Hello Dennis ! I'm impressed that you are feeling ageism is biting you at
forties, any way I already passed the fifths and also see the world from a
different point of view (there is saying: Experience is a bad teacher ! Why ?
It kills all students !)

But straight to the point I'm sympathetic with your goal and we definetely
will have a conversation, I'm emailing you.

Let's see what a veterans team can acomplish !

Actually located in Spain.

------
baccredited
The approach I have taken is to pursue Financial Independence. I'm in mid-40s
and will be FI by 2022.

[http://www.mrmoneymustache.com/2012/01/13/the-shockingly-
sim...](http://www.mrmoneymustache.com/2012/01/13/the-shockingly-simple-math-
behind-early-retirement/)

~~~
dennis_jeeves
Ah, the 'savings' route you mean?

Yes I've been doing it forever. For example:

-I make my own coffee.

-I do not own cable.

-I have a partner who is as frugal as me. ( are you listening? - you pussy whipped men out there)

etc...

Cannot think of anyone who is more cautious than me about spending money in my
circle of acquaintances.

Anyway one question about something fr0m the link:

>>"You can earn 5% investment returns after inflation during your saving
years"

Do you think the figure of 5% still holds after taxes, inflation etc?

Any way I applaud you on your out-of-the box thinking and actions. I can
identify positively with most of your views.

Back to the original intent of the post, even if I save sufficiently I would
still be interested in doing useful productive work, there are some real life
problems to be tackled - for example, health:

\- the problem of degenerative aging.

\- The healthcare system is rigged, thinking conscientious people need to make
another parallel one if they care about their health.

~~~
baccredited
Well I know I was vague but I really mean the systematic approach to saving
25X your annual spending, investing to earn over 7%, withdrawing 4% per year,
and living forever on that plan. You can spend frugally to get to that 25X
number, or save aggressively. I'm drawn to the latter.

>Back to the original intent of the post, even if I save sufficiently I would
still be interested in doing useful productive work, there are some real life
problems to be tackled

The beauty of achieving FI is that you can work on ANYTHING you want.
Including noble pursuits like yours.

~~~
dennis_jeeves
>The beauty of achieving FI is that you can work on ANYTHING you want.
Including noble pursuits like yours.

A slight nitpick :) . It is not noble at all, infact very selfish. Notice that
I said a parallel health care system not improve-the-current-system. Anyway
nit-pick aside i get the jist of what you are trying to convey.

------
esteban85
This sounds like a solid idea and not just ageism related, why not open it up
to ages of all kinds... would be good if you gave more details of what your
goals/expectations are

~~~
dennis_jeeves
Of course I'm open to all ages. Concrete goals are missing, but that's part of
the point. I want to get a discussion started so that something concrete can
come up. People who are averse to discussions are a no go.

I hope the overall larger goal comes across clearly: to stay productive and
earning for as long as possible.

------
usgroup
Could you expand on this a bit?

Where are you located?

Why do you think deep focused work is a race to the bottom?

What are your salary expectations?

~~~
dennis_jeeves
Hmm... I'd be curious as to why you are asking such questions to start with?
Seemed a little unrelated to my original post. Anyway, to answer one of your
questions:

>Why do you think deep focused work is a race to the bottom?

Let me side side step and answer this question tangentially. Recently I came
across a post that mentioned that a potential noble prize winner was doing the
work of a bus driver. I'm not in the league of this person nor are most
programmers. But the overall theme is that any work that generally confines
you to high degree on non-interactivity with other people and/or is not
sufficiently understood will mean that you will loose out on being see as
sufficiently useful or valuable from the point of view of (the non-technical)
management.

~~~
itamarst
This seems like a problem you can solve, though, by actually interacting with
your coworkers and manager and demonstrating the value of what you do. What's
keeping you from doing that?

------
mapster
Where would you like to be, workwise in 5 years time?

